# Help with insurance



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

Ive been plowing for a few years for contractors, but this year im doing a lot of my own work and want to cover myself with insurance. Erie does not cover NJ, and my normal insurance co doesnt cover snowplowing. Progressive was the first one I called the covered plowing in my area, for a $1million liablity, $35,000 un/underinsured motorist damage and a $750 collision deductible I got a price of $2,186 for 6 months, and $3200 for 2 vehicles. To me I think I tried the wrong insurance, a guy I know who plows commercially has 5 trucks under his policy and it was $1500 a year. I read on here insurance is between $600-800... Can anyone point me in the right direction, like i said perhaps maybe they are giving me vehicle insurance and not just liablity for plowing?


----------



## Cherokee (Sep 14, 2007)

*insurance*

I just moved from NJ to upstate NY and found insurance much more reasonable here. I pay 600 for commercial auto insurance with plowing included.

When I was in NJ I had Selective for everything -but I hadn't plowed in NJ for over 10 years. Give Selective Insurance a call. Also in the past I had Travelers.

Hope this helps


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

I have american family and my 1mil/2mil gen liability cost 468.00 for the year


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

I have(use) Selective.
Your prices are about average. Just make sure you G/L covers liability on plowing. Many Landscapers I know found out the hard way that it didn't. 
For the most part I believe that the G/L part will be based on your payroll for snow. Minimum for Selective is $800 I think. The commercial auto should run between 800-1500 a truck for snow plowing depending on the number of trucks you have.
Let us know how you make out.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

One factor is that you live in New Jersey - "lawsiut capitol of the US". That will make some difference. Besides that - some factors which influence rates are (besides being snowplowing):

Insured's age
Insured experience in the field (of snowplowing)
Area in which you live (rural vs urban or metropolitan)
History of insurance claims
Credit History
Financial Stability
Types of sites being plowed (residential/commercial/industrial/hospitals/malls etc)

You can probably go down the list and figure out which factors are driving your premium up or down.

I can say that I had Progressive for several years when I started plowing until I was offered coverage by another company for substantially less. They had my Commercial Vehicle policy and actually cotacted me through my agent with an offer to combine that with the GL.


----------



## emayer23 (Sep 17, 2006)

i got 100,000 property damage 200,000 bodily injury per person 500,000per accident 179.00 per yearwesport


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

emayer23;466671 said:


> i got 100,000 property damage 200,000 bodily injury per person 500,000per accident 179.00 per yearwesport


That sounds like regular auto insurance,prolly wont cover plowing.



dfdsuperduty said:


> I have american family and my 1mil/2mil gen liability cost 468.00 for the year


I to have american family same coverage, plus plow theft coverage.
$425 year


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

I know age is a huge problem with me as Im just about to turn 22. My boss who has a snowplow buisness said that 1million for liablity is a real lot for just doing driveways and a few commercial places. With a rate of $2186 that is impossible to pay my workers, pay for my materials and then even try and make an attempt at a profit. To me it sounds very high. 5-1000 isnt all that bad, i just dont see how I can insure my brand new truck for around the same price as just snow plowing costs, in reality i can do the same damage. Im not worried about hitting someones mailbox, or ripping up someones lawn those are things that are cheap to repair, but my biggest worry is reading horror stories here on how someone slipped on their driveway broke their hip and came after the snow plow drivers company for a massive law suit. @ 21 I cant handle something like that.... Im hoping I can call selective on wed. and get a decent quoute from them. Not really sure where to go from here i guess...

thanks for all the replies and help though guys


----------



## Charlie's Lawn (Dec 20, 2007)

*Snow in Jersey*

When it comes to snow plowing driveways I dont use my plow. I use snow blowers its a little slower but alot less digging all those piles of snow you leave. My driveways look like summer time when i leave them. And if you have a contract with the home owner put in it not responsible for anyone slipping or falling when snow melts of after you leave the property.


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

Chazba;466861 said:


> When it comes to snow plowing driveways I dont use my plow. I use snow blowers its a little slower but alot less digging all those piles of snow you leave. My driveways look like summer time when i leave them. And if you have a contract with the home owner put in it not responsible for anyone slipping or falling when snow melts of after you leave the property.


that is how I am doing my small drivways. I have 2 guys with snowblowers doing them, but i have a few driveways that are very very big that need to be plowed, as well as I have the opportunity to do some diners and other such buisnesses. As for writing that in the contract that I am not liable i know you can still get sued, nowadays contracts dont mean anything with a good lawyer. I really dont feel safe operating without insurance


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

Have you tried NJ Cure? (I think that's the name of the company. It's been a while since I lived in Jersey) They supposedly provide affordable insurance to NJ residents, but I do not know if they provide commercial auto insurance.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

emayer23;466671 said:


> i got 100,000 property damage 200,000 bodily injury per person 500,000per accident 179.00 per yearwesport


In NJ you would need to add a ZERO at the end! and it still wouldnt include plowing.
Merry Christmas


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

well he is the status so far. Selective insurance was very helpful but the woman said the only way selective will cover me is if I had snow plowing as an addition to a current buisness policy. She said it would have to be landscaping coverage with snow removal added on. SHe told me they have a few affiliate companies that would do just snow removal but it was a minimum charge of 3,000 per vehicle. I asked if I could just open a landscapers policy and she said that selective actually audits your pay roll to make sure you are a landscaper. NJ cure does not offer it, so far the only one ive called that offered it was progressive... any more ideas?


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

just got a quote from another woman right around the street. she really seemed like she knew what she was talking about right off the bat she says 1million g/l 6months policy for 1 truck is 1500, each additional truck is 790...


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Ok,...here is what I have - just for comparison. I hope this helps, even for educational purposes... I have just recently consolidated my commercial truck insurance to the same company that my liability is through (Allied). I used to be pay around $800 for my liability (maintenance and chemical - 1M/500K). I was also paying $1800 per year for my comm. truck ins. for 2 trucks (1 ton, and 3/4 4wd). I transfered my truck insurance over to my co. that carried my liability, and the price was $600 less for the truck ins. ($1200). So now, I am paying close to the same amount for both, as I was for just my truck ins. (200 more). My liability and prop. damage for snow is all the same amounts as for the maintenance.


----------



## prizeprop (Jan 16, 2004)

I could be wrong, I once heard that you can't sue for slip and falls on residential properties(NJ) ? Anyone know if this is accurate? Maybe homeowners ins covers it? Just something to throw out there. Not a concern of mine, since I'm insured for plowing; maybe usefull for guys just doing residentials to look into.


----------



## MrBigStuff (Oct 4, 2005)

>I once heard that you can't sue for slip and falls on residential properties(NJ) ?

You can be sued for anything at any time. Even if they eventually lose/drop the suit, you will have expenses in your defense.


----------



## svelasquez (Nov 28, 2007)

DirtyJerzey;468962 said:


> just got a quote from another woman right around the street. she really seemed like she knew what she was talking about right off the bat she says 1million g/l 6months policy for 1 truck is 1500, each additional truck is 790...


Hey brother, I'm using Selective for my landscaping and plowing. My landscaping / handyman GL insurance is 1 million for about 1500 / yr. One truck with plow insurance is another 1400.

If we keep having 70 degree weather into Feb. I'm going to have to sell my first born and God forbid, my 52" Plasma HDTV!!

Pray for snow!


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

Hey selective is right. They will audit you and do every spring. My commercial liability rate for the year is based on my payroll or maybe sales. Anyways I pay like 7-8K or so a year but there are several parts to this. One is the commercial liability, (I am a landscape contractor) , which you need if you are plowing anything but your own driveway, this includes you working as a sub for someone else cause I doubt they have you covered. Two is the actual commercial auto policy. You are plowing for hire so your vehicle should be registered commercially and lettered to be legal. Third is the snow plow rider to my commercial liability policy this part is only around 6-800, but without it I wouldnt be covered. So anyways remember you really need two insurance plans. First is the commercial auto, second is the commercial liability for plowing. In addition to this you need to know that your commercial auto policy only covers you as a driver while your working. So if you intend to take the vehicle (this is a gray area with being legal) or your friends vehicle to the movies on saturday you will need a regular vehicle policy to cover you as a driver, but the vehicle will always be covered. So if you wanna get serious you need to get a personal vehicle, a lettered commercially registered work vehicle, two auto policies, a commercial liability policy w/ plowing, a business license, and of course an accountant to make sure you pay your sales tax that you are collecting, income tax, and any other employee or personal taxes. Welcome to the business.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

www.farmfamily.com Great rates, great service.


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

I just called today and SPECIFICALLY told my agent that I want to be covered while plowing driveways. She told me to up my liability to 100/300. So I did... it only cost $106 for the year... not bad.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

ChevKid03;488250 said:


> I just called today and SPECIFICALLY told my agent that I want to be covered while plowing driveways. She told me to up my liability to 100/300. So I did... it only cost $106 for the year... not bad.


You sure that's not a month?


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

Mick;488420 said:


> You sure that's not a month?


depends what kind of regular policy he has and what his g/l is.. My boss who lives in upstate NY pays I think like 200 a year if that for plowing insurance, but he also owns a farm so all of his insurance is through the same place and the plowing is just an add on


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

Mick;488420 said:


> You sure that's not a month?


sorry... I meant that just "upping" my policy to 100/300 liability will cost me an ADDITIONAL $106. My policy for the year is around 900... I have a pretty clean driving record.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Ok. Thanks for the clarification. I was getting real jealous - I'm supposed to be the one with the low rate.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

$2186 for 6 months thats a rip off.

we pay like 7500 for 15 trucks. its like 500 ir 515 a truck.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

plowman4life;489138 said:


> $2186 for 6 months thats a rip off.
> 
> we pay like 7500 for 15 trucks. its like 500 ir 515 a truck.


I didnt know Fantasy land was in the northeast


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

tjlands;490501 said:


> I didnt know Fantasy land was in the northeast


whats that supposed to mean?


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

500 per truck, commercial auto plus snowplow liability? I don't believe you.
Thats what that meant. Who's your insurance carrier? Broker?
I would like to call them.


----------



## svelasquez (Nov 28, 2007)

shovelracer;486914 said:


> Hey selective is right. They will audit you and do every spring. My commercial liability rate for the year is based on my payroll or maybe sales. Anyways I pay like 7-8K or so a year but there are several parts to this. One is the commercial liability, (I am a landscape contractor) , which you need if you are plowing anything but your own driveway, this includes you working as a sub for someone else cause I doubt they have you covered. Two is the actual commercial auto policy. You are plowing for hire so your vehicle should be registered commercially and lettered to be legal. Third is the snow plow rider to my commercial liability policy this part is only around 6-800, but without it I wouldnt be covered. So anyways remember you really need two insurance plans. First is the commercial auto, second is the commercial liability for plowing. In addition to this you need to know that your commercial auto policy only covers you as a driver while your working. So if you intend to take the vehicle (this is a gray area with being legal) or your friends vehicle to the movies on saturday you will need a regular vehicle policy to cover you as a driver, but the vehicle will always be covered. So if you wanna get serious you need to get a personal vehicle, a lettered commercially registered work vehicle, two auto policies, a commercial liability policy w/ plowing, a business license, and of course an accountant to make sure you pay your sales tax that you are collecting, income tax, and any other employee or personal taxes. Welcome to the business.


Well said. :salute:


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

tjlands;490888 said:


> 500 per truck, commercial auto plus snowplow liability? I don't believe you.
> Thats what that meant. Who's your insurance carrier? Broker?
> I would like to call them.


thats just snow plow liability


----------



## $$snowmoney$$ (Oct 4, 2011)

svelasquez;491427 said:


> Well said. :salute:


I am looking for a commercial insurance policy. may i ask what company covers your commercial business. not the commercial vechiale just the commercial buisness liability thank you


----------

